# Motorcycle Tie Down



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Just purchased my 23KRS last weekend and decided today to see how the bike will load. I have a 2008 Harley Electra Glide. I had the same problem with the bike bottoming out that has been described in previous post until I disconnected the TT from the TV and lowered the front of the TT to the ground. Thank goodness for the power jack.

Next comes the decision of the bike fitting. The best solution I found was to drive as close to the left hand corner as I could get with the front wheel and then slide the back end around (with help of course it weighs 755 dry) but to get the bike to sit on its stand properly and then hopefully tie it down tight enough to make sure it doesn't move. There is no way I am going to be able to chock the wheel it seems.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated as some of you have put a Road King in the front of your trailers but I am not sure if your TT's are larger. The 23KRS is 8' wide which equates to the garage being on 7-6"

Barry


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have a Harley so not quite sure this will work. Likely someone with an Electra Glide will chime in.

For my smaller bike, I ride it in close to the left door edge, then at the last minute turn and leave the bars pointing right and come up against the far wall as far forward as you can. Put the kick stand down and tie the bike down in four corners, pulling the bike upright off the kick stand, and back from the side wall as you proceed.

Be aware that the tie down anchors are only 4 wood screws and are not through bolted. I removed the centre screw and through bolted it to the underside of the reinforced floor. Required that I cut a hole in the bottom plastic cover to get access to the underside, and used eternabond to seal everything up.

Not sure if my signature has a link to pictures, but there is some info you may find valuable there.

My link

Another link

Good luck,


----------



## PITA (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent posts guys, and thanks for those pics. Got my 2010 230RS last year and loading my sportbike and dual purpose was no problem, never had to lower the front end of the trailer to load, but I'm scared $h!tless about loading my Road King (with no topbox, standard ride height). If I have a clearance problem, I thought about using a 4 foot wide 7 foot alloy ramp that I could somehow connect to the fold down door, though I don't know of a good way to hold the door partially down. I don't have a powerjack, though I don't know if that'll be a problem.

I was simply gonna lower the front end of the trailer, hope for no clearance issues, and use a chock (though I have yet to measure to see if my bike is longer than 7 '6.

...wish me luck!


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for info Marker. My bike would go all the way in with the bars to the right but my front tire was against the bottom of the bed and I was afraid that could cause hinge problems there in time with the bed.

I can get it in there with the bars to the left like it should be but I am going to have to have someone help me slide the back of the bike toward the front wall so that the ramp door will close.

It will work but man I thought I had really screwed up when I first tried this the other day. I thought about levaing it resting on the kick stand but afraid I am going to put too much pressure on the stand with the ratchet straps. I am for sure going to pack foam rubber around the front wheel to avoid it rubbing the wall or the bed whichever way I decide to travel.

Man I love this website and sure hope we can come to a conclusion to keep it going. All you guys are great of course I have always found campers to be friendly folk throughout my entire life.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Barry said:


> Thanks for info Marker. My bike would go all the way in with the bars to the right but my front tire was against the bottom of the bed and I was afraid that could cause hinge problems there in time with the bed.
> 
> I can get it in there with the bars to the left like it should be but I am going to have to have someone help me slide the back of the bike toward the front wall so that the ramp door will close.
> 
> ...


Search for this post	Harley Bottoms Out lots of info
Gary


----------

